# Political Compass



## VOR (10 Mar 2010)

I am very interested to see where people end up on the political compass. 
[broken link removed]

I have always found that left/right does not explain certain opinions I have so I found this test very useful. I am a Libertarian afterall with left wing tendencies*

*Your political compass*

*Economic Left/Right: -2.62*
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.77 *


*As this test is focussed on American attitudes, I am sure I would be far more central on a European based test.


----------



## Caveat (10 Mar 2010)

Did this before I think but I forget the results.

Apparently now, I am:

Economic Left/Right: -4.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.90

Dunno what to make of that TBH.

I prefer my own definition: I'm a right wing libertarian - you can do whatever you like but God help you if you break the law while you're doing it.


----------



## Teatime (10 Mar 2010)

I am very similar to Gandhi it seems 

Economic Left/Right: -3.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.95


----------



## ajapale (10 Mar 2010)

*Economic Left/Right: 2.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.18*


Anyone else in my quadrant?


----------



## Capt. Beaky (10 Mar 2010)

Economic Left/Right ................................... -2.00 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian .................... +1.74


----------



## Pique318 (11 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Did this before I think but I forget the results.
> 
> Apparently now, I am:
> 
> ...


Right wing, you ? Ha  -4.12 kinda ruins that idea !

Me?
*Economic Left/Right: -3.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.18 *


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2010)

Thanks for putting this up, VOR.

The result of the Rebel Jury is as follows:-

*Economic Left/Right: -4.25*

*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.46*

I think that puts me around The Dalai Lama. Hhhhmmmmmmm... I bet he has a sneaky pint of Beamish now and again!  

Doutcha Dalai boy!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> Economic Left/Right ................................... -2.00
> *Social Libertarian/Authoritarian .................... +1.74*


 
*+*


----------



## csirl (11 Mar 2010)

Economic Left/Right: 2.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.36


----------



## Purple (11 Mar 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -0.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.10


----------



## Caveat (11 Mar 2010)

I know it's only a bit of fun but strictly speaking if some of the questions were worded only _slightly_ differently I may have answered completely differently and changed the results totally.  But I guess that's half the point - nailing your colours to the mast etc.

I'm no Roger Scruton, but I suspect that in reality I'm a bit more towards the + side of Economic left/right than -4.12 !


----------



## shnaek (11 Mar 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -2.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.23 

Interesting!


----------



## DerKaiser (11 Mar 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -4.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.97

So I'm a card carrying commi, who'd a thunk it? To be honest I reckon not being a white supremacist seems to put people up there with Nelson Mandella or Ghandi by US standards. I'd be wary of the lads ending up on the right hand side of that chart!


----------



## darag (11 Mar 2010)

ajapale said:


> *Economic Left/Right: 2.12
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.18*
> 
> 
> Anyone else in my quadrant.


Yep.  But a little pinker (slightly surprised) and less authoritarian by a mite.  Classic liberal I guess.


----------



## Mpsox (11 Mar 2010)

Economica Left/Right: -2.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.00

Probably true enough as I'd always considered myself a left wing liberal conservative (if that makes sense!!)


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2010)

DerKaiser said:


> Economic Left/Right: -4.50
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.97
> 
> So I'm a card carrying commi, who'd a thunk it? To be honest I reckon not being a white supremacist seems to put people up there with Nelson Mandella or Ghandi by US standards. *I'd be wary of the lads ending up on the right hand side of that chart*!


 
Exactly! How do I put Capt. Beaky on my ignore list?


----------



## DerKaiser (11 Mar 2010)

Purple said:


> Economic Left/Right: -0.25
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.10


 
Turns out we're pussycats compared to proper right wing economists. 

I'm more than a little shocked.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Mar 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -1.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.51

I did it twice and got two different answers. Still don't know what it means.


----------



## michaelm (11 Mar 2010)

Economic Left/Right: -4.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.49


----------



## Purple (12 Mar 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I did it twice and got two different answers. Still don't know what it means.


 It means you're a woman


----------



## Chocks away (12 Mar 2010)

Economics Left - Right -1.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian -2.00


----------



## VOR (12 Mar 2010)

I must say I have been surprised by some of the scores so far. There _has_ to be a strong American bias on this test. That's the only answer. Well, that or AAM is a haven for pinkos.


----------



## SarahMc (13 Mar 2010)

VOR said:


> I must say I have been surprised by some of the scores so far. There _has_ to be a strong American bias on this test. That's the only answer. Well, that or AAM is a haven for pinkos.


 
I'm -4 and -2 respectively.  I think AAM is fairly indicative, in that the Irish middle class is left libertarian imo.


----------



## Caveat (14 Mar 2010)

Woah. Can of worms post if there ever was one!


----------

